# Como funcionan las antenas repetidoras de las emisoras comerciales?



## djsound (Abr 10, 2012)

Hola a todos, abro este tema a manera de investigación, para saber como funciona una antena repetidora de una estación de fm comercial.

Acá en mi ciudad, me han comentado que una emisora comercial funciona, emitiendo una señal a unas antenas repetidoras que están en un cerro, y estas son las que brindan la señal a los receptores.

Mi duda es, desde el estudio de radio, se envía una señal, a la antena, pero a la misma frecuencia con que sale al aire? por ejemplo la emisora se capta en 100.9 en una radio, desde el estudio también emiten a 100.9 hacia la entena repetidora? esto no crearía un retorno de señal, generando aculturación?

Bueno estas son mis dudas.


----------



## capitanp (Abr 10, 2012)

No,noo! eso seria imposible, se usa otra frecuencia distinta


----------



## djsound (Abr 10, 2012)

Y si se usa otra frecuencia, por que no se escucha entonces en el receptor... me explico.

hagamos de cuenta que el dial de la emisora es 100.9, si desde el estudio la mandan en 100.3 a la repetidora, debería escucharse esa señal en un receptor.

Y si la mandaran por otra banda, quiere decir que a uno lo deberían licenciar en dos bandas, una para transmitir y otra para enviar a las repetidoras?


----------



## moises calderon (Abr 10, 2012)

Amigo, las emisoras  para transmitir desde el estudio hacia la planta transmisora utilizan radioenlaces, en frecuencias autorizadas para tal fin,que son diferentes a las bandas de radiodifusión tanto Fm, como Am; en algunos casos, suben la señal a un satélite,  y de esa manera pueden utilizar esa señal , captandola en cualquier lugar con receptores idóneos, y aplicando este audio al transmisor donde tengan un estación  en la banda de Fm, que este autorizada, espero que mi explicación te sirva de algo,saludos


----------



## djsound (Abr 10, 2012)

Ahora bien, si desde el estudio lo mandan en 100.9, a la repetidora que me imagino que debe estar formada por un receptor sintonizado en esa frecuencia ( un sintonizador de fm ) y la lanzan nuevamente por rf en 100.9 se produce una redundancia de señal, ya que el receptor de la repetidora captaría también la emisión de la repetidora ya que están en la misma frecuencia. Para mi esto pruduciria una saturacion, equivalente en audio a poner un microfono frente a un  bafle conectado al mismo amplificador, se retroalimenta y se satura

Por esta razón me surge la duda, de como lo hacen?

Osea si hay otras frecuencias para los radioenlaces? en que banda operan?


----------



## miguelus (Abr 10, 2012)

Buenos días.

La técnica empleada ya la apunta *moises calderon *en el post #4
Desde el estudio, por medio de un Radio Enlace, se envía la señal al punto emisor.
En realidad lo que se envía por el Radio Enlace es la señal de audio.
Este Radio Enlace funciona en Frecuencias de Micro Ondas, dependiendo de legislación de cada país, la frecuencia de funcionamiento será distinta pero como algo orientativo pueden operar en las bandas de 5Ghz a 9Ghz
Son enlaces muy diricionales realizados con pequeñas antenas Parabólicas.
Por este Radio Enlace además de la señal a emitir se suele, tambien, controlar el equipo emisor.

Sal U2


----------



## djsound (Abr 11, 2012)

Esta resuelta mi duda, siempre crei que las emisoras emitían desde el propio estudio su señal directa.

Ahora comprendo mas, por que uno al ensamblar alguno de los radiotransmisores de fm (micrófonos inalambricos) que suben acá, no tiene tanto alcance ni fuerza. 

Gracias a todos...!

Encontré esto y entendí mas afondo:http://radiodifusioarenas.es.tl/COMO-MONTAR-UNA-EMISORA-DE-RADIO-.htm


----------



## elgriego (Abr 11, 2012)

Hola Djsoud,como estas Por empezar existen emisoras que emiten directamente desde sus estudios ,tenes el caso de las barriales,que por razones ecomicas ,no les queda otra posibilidad   ,ya que alquilar una terraza en un edificio del centro de la ciudad ,no es barato, o tambien Existen emisoras importantes como la 97.3 De la ciudad de Mar del Plata,que tiene los estudios en la zona centrica ubicados en una oficina en planta baja,y mediante un cable envian la señal multiplex al transmisor que esta en un edificio de diez pisos,en la misma manzana y en donde tienen montada una torre  de 60 Mts con ocho helicoidales y 5Kw de potencia.

Volviendo al tema de los transporte de programas S.T.L ,  Aqui en la republica Argentina por lo menos, se empezaron a utilizar debido a que las plantas transmisoras debian estar en las afueras de la ciudad,Luego con el surgimiento de las truchas a finales de los 80 (estaciones clandestinas)   ,se empezaron a poblar los barrios y tambien el dial ,esto motivo que para mantener el area de cobertura Primero, se aumentara la potencia,y al comprobar que lo unico que aumentaba era el costo de la electricidad ,Los incipientes radiodifusores ,algunos dotados de un permiso provisional,comenzaran a colocar sus antenas en el centro de la ciudad y, en los edificios mas altos que se puedan conseguir ,Tendencia que tambien siguieron las legales. 

Para concluir ,las frecuencias autorizadas ,hasta el momento para,los enlaces estudio planta es de 224 mhz a 240 Mhz,pero como te indicaron los demas colegas se utilizan otras fcias ,a veces sin autorizacion.

Saludos.


----------



## djsound (Abr 11, 2012)

Esta muy completa tu info..griego, gracias!


----------

